# Want 5 stars? Don’t worry, Uber put out a video!



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Funny... I was expecting them to lecture us about water/mint/gum, looking at the video's thumbnail image. But no such mention in this seemingly brand new video that they posted just 2 days ago.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

who has the wheel and pedals in front of them? Oh, me? Great. We can go my way.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

The last guy missed a $15 "tip"


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Not shown
Door slam
Feces on seat 
Pax arguing
Semen on seat
Non English speaking pax
Accusation of long haul
Pool pax complaining


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Clean car, polite and professional, safely A to B -- wow...who knew?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Who knew how easy this gig could be? Everything a driver needs to know in a one minute video.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

This is 5 star driving.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I love how this stuff is always about how the driver will get 5 stars if they bend over, but never anything to explain how a rider can get 5 stars. Riders can just throw up on your seats and point fingers at you and get the FIVE wooooooooooo.

I don't bother to look for stuff. We too worried about the peanuts we get per ride to be looking for their overpriced phones and key fobs.

I hate cold weather so nobody gets clean car until March lol. I might wash it once before the end of January. Maybe.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Why do I need a video when I have this gem right here:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-to-get-5-stars-and-badges-every-single-time.278895/


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> Why do I need a video when I have this gem right here:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-to-get-5-stars-and-badges-every-single-time.278895/


Uberpeople.com poo


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

This video is a sham. 

Where's the "Bend over the hood of your car with your pants around your ankles" part?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> This video is a sham.
> 
> Where's the "Bend over the hood of your car with your pants around your ankles" part?


That's in the uber driver agreement, ....it does not need brought up again


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> That's in the uber driver agreement, ....it does not need brought up again


My bad. Found it on page two.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> This is 5 star driving.


I think the driver is MadTownUberD


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

*Advice on how to maintain a 5 star rating, from a company whose app is rated at 4.2 stars.

What am I missing?*


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> This video is a sham.
> 
> Where's the "Bend over the hood of your car with your pants around your ankles" part?


It's there. Single frames mixed into the video to be a subliminal message.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> I think the driver is MadTownUberD


Couple major differences:
- I don't have a cheesy English accent.
- I always wear M driving gloves. Always.
- I never talk on the celly while on trip.
- My pax are hotter and more cheerful.
- I always obey traffic laws.

And last but not least:
- I sold my BMW!


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Couple major differences:
> - I don't have a cheesy English accent.
> - I always wear M driving gloves. Always.
> - I never talk on the celly while on trip.
> ...


Reported.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> Reported.


I continue to use the Motorsport logo as my avatar because first of all it's an M like the first initial of my name, and also I still have genuine M...
.
.
.
Wait for it...
.
.
.
Wait for it...
.
.
.
Driving gloves!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I continue to use the Motorsport logo as my avatar because first of all it's an M like the first initial of my name, and also I still have genuine M...
> .
> .
> .
> ...


What in the name of hetro


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I continue to use the Motorsport logo as my avatar because first of all it's an M like the first initial of my name, and also I still have genuine M...
> .
> .
> .
> ...


I thought it was a W for Wisconsin.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

All of the drivers had leather seats an none of the PAX physically assaulted the driver. I call BS.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

All those paxs were smiling and actually acted human. Definitely not filmed in L.A.
One driver used the windshield wiper activator (right side of steering column ) to signal a right turn. ??? I have never tried that technique.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Hi please tell me you're not driving an m on Uber


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

​


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

That's great but why should we as drivers care about star and badges? Last time I checked, my landlord won't let me pay rent with stars and badges. Smh.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Screw that video.

This is the best video ever on how to get 5 stars


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

wicked said:


> Hi please tell me you're not driving an m on Uber


I just did. Read my post above.

(And I've never owned an M...just a very basic 325i)


----------



## Golfer48625 (May 6, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


>


My rider was elated, on New years Eve, that I reminded him not to forget the gun he almost left in the back seat... Good times....



Fozzie said:


> *Advice on how to maintain a 5 star rating, from a company whose app is rated at 4.2 stars.
> 
> What am I missing?*


Should Uber maybe watch it's own video??


----------



## Ubericator (Aug 23, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Screw that video.
> 
> This is the best video ever on how to get 5 stars


Faking hilarious!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


>


Sorry, I can't watch this. I mean I _can_, but I would rather poke myself in the eye with a rusty screwdriver.

Do you have any funny cat videos instead? I like the ones where a cat rides around on top of a robot vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Sorry, I can't watch this. I mean I _can_, but I would rather poke myself in the eye with a rusty screwdriver.
> 
> Do you have any funny cat videos instead? I like the ones where a cat rides around in a robot vacuum cleaner.


See video I posted


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

BikingBob said:


> All of the drivers had leather seats an none of the PAX physically assaulted the driver. I call BS.


6. Drive Select tier or better (thus the leather seats). Don't drive Pool/X. Select tier pax rate better.


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

Since the app update I still get 5 star ratings but not a single comment.....no one leaves comments anymore....I wonder why??????????????


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

I want a video, how to make $5000/month NOT 5 stars.


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Screw that video.
> 
> This is the best video ever on how to get 5 stars





luckytown said:


> Since the app update I still get 5 star ratings but not a single comment.....no one leaves comments anymore....I wonder why??????????????


I've wondered that, too.

Handi-Wipes after puking. Febreeze. 911 after nailing with grocery cart. Visit child with no car seat in hospital. Laughing SILENTLY during drunken tirade of lost love. Dragging onto soft grass instead of concrete. Grab pax phone and giving myself 5 stars prior to attempting to wake him.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I wash my car about once a month ... when it is free with my oil change!

So...... now that we've seen the "training video", does that officially make us "professional drivers"?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I wash my car about once a month ... when it is free with my oil change!
> 
> So...... now that we've seen the "training video", does that officially make us "professional drivers"?


You must not live in a northern state. In winter sometimes I get a car wash once a day to get rid of the salt.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> You must not live in a northern state. In winter sometimes I get a car wash once a day to get rid of the salt.


Northern state, yes.
But on the West coast. Snows two days a year on average. We don't salt our roads (imagine!). Cars last 15-20 years over here, if you can believe it.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

What is this salt thing?


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Pro tips? as in professionals? Do we get paid like professionals?

Dear Uber:

The day your passengers behave like the fake passengers on the video is the day drivers will behave like the fake drivers on the video.

It's like they have a ZERO ****ing concept of reality, damn millennials pushing this PR/newb bait trash.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Not shown
> Door slam
> Feces on seat
> Pax arguing
> ...


That's only a third of it ............pax waiting in illegal stopping zone, in intersections,waiting while pax is shopping & not being paid for waiting time, coughing, sneezing on your back are just to mention some more instances .


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> *Advice on how to maintain a 5 star rating, from a company whose app is rated at 4.2 stars.
> 
> What am I missing?*


LMAO Top 10 response post and permission to use...love it and still chuckling


----------



## Acheese11 (Nov 8, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> This is 5 star driving.


this is hilariously accurate


----------



## salsaverde77 (Jan 10, 2019)

JimKE said:


> Clean car, polite and professional, safely A to B -- wow...who knew?


I had a lady complain because I didn't know where some visitors center was in D.C. and then proceeded by giving me a 1 star. Perfect luxury drive, went the speed limit, but got a 1 star because I didn't know where something was. Uber has got to get a control on this rating system. Absolutely ridiculous


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

salsaverde77 said:


> Uber has got to get a control on this rating system.


Sure, but how is the app going to detect ahead of time if someone is going to be an a**hole?


----------

